
Ask HN: How do you decompress after a bad day? - f1gm3nt
Had a shitty day at work? What are some of the things you do once you get home?
======
colept
1\. Do something constructive:

Clean the dishes, do the laundry, or vacuum.

2\. Do something destructive:

Play a video game, break an egg and cook an omlette.

3\. Do something connective:

Talk to a friend, call a relative, or join a chat room.

~~~
f1gm3nt
Thanks, I like how you broke this out. Looking back, constructive tasks were
things I rarely did on bad days, but the accomplishment really helped.

------
mindcrime
Music. Mostly heavy metal of various sorts. Everything from 80's glam metal -
Motley Crue, Poison, Whitesnake, Ratt, etc. to thrash metal - Testament,
Slayer, Exodus, Megadeth, Overkill, etc., to other heavy shit like Fleshgod
Apocalypse, Emperor, Dimmu Borgir, Septic Flesh, Iced Earth, Blind Guardian,
Sepultura, Stratovarious, Kamelot, etc., etc.

Mix in a little bit of Eminem, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, etc. for a change of pace,
and just jam out. That's one of my key strategies.

The other is to draw a hot bath, and just lay in the tub soaking and reading a
book for a nice long time.

------
NosliwYort
Regardless of how the day went I ask myself what could I have done to make the
day better & jot mental notes. Then, I take a hot shower to officially
transition into another mode. Compartmentalizing the emotions of the day &
transitioning are very important, especially if you have a partner/family/etc.

------
misiti3780
Exercise, and if your into math, work on an interesting math problem!

